# Popping the ten mile TT Cherry



## Nosaj (20 Apr 2012)

Wednesday 18th April 2012:

Drove to the start to arrive in good time 6pm for a 7pm start to be welcomed by a howling wind and driving rain. Not ideal conditions. The venue was a pub with a large field at the rear which housed some caravans and was used as an overflow car park.
The Bike was unloaded, kit was on and I was raring to go, ah hang on I better sign on and pay. Signature down, warm up time - ah hang on I need my race number. It was a 2 up TT I would be riding solo but some riders had not yet signed on. After about 15-20 mins of milling around not quite sure what to do I came to the conclusion that whilst standing in the middle of a grassy field in what felt like a tornado; cycle kit does not offer the best protection in terms of warmth/water repellency. My car which was about 10 metres away would have given me a modicum of protecion, however I was too fired up to listen to my own logic.
Pinned with the start number 8 I was told I would have been off at 7.08pm - ah hang on make that 7.04 as it is a two up. Potential disaster avoided I made way to the warm up lane near the start at approximately 6.45-6.50pm. The rain had stopped!
An extremely brief warm up completed I was at the start at 6.59pm ready to go. I did not recall dipping my legs in treacle and covering them in jelly during my warm up routine but I was so excited to start that I just accepted the feeling.
30 seconds, 10 seconds, the first two were off and eventually it was my go. Clipped in I listened intently to the starter explaining, where the course went, the pot holes, the warning flags, the position of the marshals and then 10 seconds. Damn thats me 5,4,3,2,1 go I was off settled back in the saddle calming down a little I was pondering where the hell did the guys in front of me go.
I saw a brief flash of Orange disappearing round the corner. I chased them down and overtook, settling back down I waited for my lungs to catch up wondering had I gone off too quick but I had no real time to worry as I was now closing on another two and feeling quite warm. The sun had actually come out and I was now riding on more or less dry roads. So it went on to the turn around which was a right 500 yeards then left, left again and left again Up out of the saddle and straight into a headwind from hell. Must get my speed up ouch what in the hell was that. My right calf had completely cramped, I slowed to a crawl. I would ride it out. I stopped although I was still able to offer my long learned dictionary of profanities to myself. Furiously rubbing my calf and not wanting to walk circa 4 or 5 miles to the end I had to get back on the bike. I was in pain and I got overtook by 11 and 12. Eventually it eased and I got back into the rythm. I recognise that corner I am right near the start again. Oh no I wasn't. That corner must be, no this must be the corner erm no. When will this torture and agony end what the helll was I thinking doing this to myself! There is a guy sitting there in a luminous green jacket what is that all about.....it was the end.........thank goodness.

Back at the start I was aked did I enjoy it. I answered well it was nice when it was over, then the endorphins really kicked in and I had a glimpse at what chasing the dragon may be all about.

Fast forward to now and my leg still hurts, I overtook six groups of two, did not catch up with one and got overtook by only one group of two. The wind was viscious, I stopped half way round due to cramp I had no idea of the route, I spent most of the previous three months off the bike due to injury, Historically I ride slow and steady with the CTC and I posted a time of 31:58. My personal best, well it would be it was my first TT. I have learn't a lot from it.

Would I do it all again. Hell yeah just try and stop me. Is there a TT's anonymous group I think I may already be beyond help......


----------



## heliphil (20 Apr 2012)

would that be with the Southend Wheelers out at Steeple???


----------



## Nosaj (20 Apr 2012)

Damn my cover has been compromised. Only someone who has ridden at Steeple would know the location either that or you saw the new bloke with no idea on the red cannondale and put 2 & 2 together.

I am so glad I didn't post a slightly exaggerated time!!


----------



## HLaB (20 Apr 2012)

I've only done a 5mile TT and a couple of Hill Climbs. With the 5 mile, I got a lift to the start and warmed up with my mate, he got a cracker of a time 12:06 but he's done a few and is on a Fab TT bike (well thats my excuse anyway ) . I got 13:29 which I thought was quite good in my first TT on a normal road bike without tri bars/ aero helmet and on £93 wheels. Before the start he went for another couple of laps but I decided to go to the start, to calm down take a gel, it was a good job I did the timekeeper's watch was about 5 minutes fast, when I got there it was 'Number 2, 20seconds to the start'  I don't know if that almost instant start actually helped me though.


----------



## paxterg (24 Apr 2012)

Has anyone got any tips for a 10 mile flat TT? Need all the help I can get!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2012)

Get there early, good 30 mins warm up, start gentle, do a few sprints and aim to get to the start just before set off - double check your timings with the numbers 'going off'. Start briskly and settle into a pace just below maximum, one you can hold. Concentrait on cadence, around 90-10 being ideal, but varies by rider. Keep the pace high on any bumps, and if you need a recovery, just ease off. Never freewheel tought - you'll loose a few seconds and speed. It's about maintaining speed.

It will take a number of TT's before you settle into it - even seasoned TT'ers need a few races to settle in.


----------



## Nosaj (24 Apr 2012)

I am in no way an expert but aside from getting more aerodynamic which is a whole different subject what I learn't from my last one and can pass on to you by way of relating that experience is:

20-30 minute warm up is required I am still tweaking to see what works but this week I will try 15 minutes on small ring, up to big ring building slowly up to race pace. 2 min recover 3 x 10-15 second spurt (not all out) intervals with 2 mins recovery then an easier cool down ride to start.

Pacing is key the first 3-5 minutes I will build up to a race pace rather than trying to get there by only the fourth pedal stroke.

At the turn I want to feel like I have a little bit more to give and want to then build so that about two miles from home I arrive at the finish feeling like I want to throw the bike into the hedgerow and vomit. I think (ignoring the cramp and assuming it didn't happen) I could have put more in had I not gone out so fast as as soon as I saw the time keeper my cadence upped a lot almost to the point of a sitting down sprint so clearly there was more there.

I would want to start start slightly further down the field than you think will eventually end up. eg if you think you will come 5th from bottom go off at for eg no. 9. You want to time it so that you have someone to chase down all the way through. This gives you bucket loads of determination. I chased down all bar two before the turn. One I didn't catch at all the other I limped past. If I had someone to chase nearer the end and I could see that I was creeping up on them this provides a great motivator and whilst it is all about your own personal time anything that makes you dig in that bit extra has gotta be worth it. The faster guys will still come through but ignore them.

Doing 1 TT is not going to make me a good time triallist nor get me a good time riding every week over two seasons just might.

A recovery drink and a good stretch afterwards.

Your time is always subject to outside influence and you can always get a better one because you it was too hot, too cold, too windy, not windy enough, too dry, too wet, too many tractors, not enough tractors, too many uphills, too many downhills, too short shorts, too long shorts but next week it will be OK


----------



## Nosaj (27 Apr 2012)

TT 2 in terrible wet & Windy conditions on Wednesday posted a time 20 seconds slower than my first, which I suppose is not too bad considering.

According to my clubs tables I am in 13th place in scratch but it is showing that I am in 1st Place in handicap. How in the hell does that work I am one of the slower ones out there ???


----------

